# Prophylatic mastectomy icd 9 code



## LDEPASS (Aug 11, 2010)

What is the dx code for a prophylactic mastectomy for increased breast cancer risk?


----------



## ProfessionalCoder (Mar 25, 2013)

V50.41 - Prophylactic breast removal


----------

